# A main speedway - pueblo co



## amainspeedway (Dec 3, 2014)

Weekly race schedule...

Wed. 6:30 drag racing
wed. 7:30 hill climb racing

sat. 2pm drag racing
sat. 4pm dralington oval racing
sat. 6pm hill climb racing

tracks:

Scale 1/4 mile drag strip. Trackmate timing.
76' 8 lane darlington oval. Trackmate timing
145' 8 lane hill climb. Trackmate timing

location:
1001 gary ave
pueblo co 81001
719-989-7828

also outdoor 1/10 rc track
outdoor 1/8 rc track
outdoor u4rc rock racing track
outdoor scale rc dragstrip


----------

